# MEO - 30 Meg Guaranteed



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

http://azurservers.com/screenshot.jpg

Klik to enlarge

So much for promises and guarantees........................


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Note if you want to dispute, query delivered Internet service with PT/Sapo/Meo they will only accept there own official results :: Portugal Telecom :: Teste de Velocidade Banda Larga

Probably some small print tucked away on that guarantee


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

You really need to use the Sapo test before you tackle them about it but to be honest I usually find their results a fraction worse than from Speedtest. I'm currently showing 29.9 on Speedtest and 29.8 on Sapo. I have noticed that I sometimes get a blip and drop to 3 meg for a short while but it soon comes back.

Is this a persistent problem for you? If so speak to them and if you don't see any improvement put it in the complaints book. Some people call PT/SAPO/MEO but if you make an entry in the book it is dealt with the next day.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok if you have a proper PT shop on your doorstep our nearest is 35kms, found it no good trying any of the agents


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

If it doesn't get any worse I shall probably just leave it as is, at least for the time being.

I have more important things to configure up just now.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Maybe so, but you should monitor on a regular basis and save, each test is given a unique number and you'll need those results to get anywhere with PT/Sapo/Meo


----------



## grandwazoo (Apr 12, 2011)

Notice you're testing to a server in Canada. Meo are bound to disown that result, saying speeds across the Atlantic are outside their control.


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

grandwazoo said:


> Notice you're testing to a server in Canada.


Not So.

Tests from Toronto were to Hamilton. (Those above the Line)

From PT I am using either Lisbon or the last test which was from Porto

http://lepatriot.org/lisbonporto.jpg 

But if the speed stays at this level, I'll be OK with it because it's quite sufficient to handle my various servers.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Again PT/Sapo/Meo will only accept test results from :: Portugal Telecom :: Teste de Velocidade Banda Larga anyone elses they will not accept


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

The 'small print' differentiates between National Traffic and International Traffic. 

National traffic being web servers hosted within Portugal (of which there are not so many) these will most probably have a .pt web address. And everything else by which they mean sites hosted outside Portugal .com, .co.uk etc - basically any site an expat would be likely to visit regularly.

The 'perfect world' speeds they quote are usually for Portuguese hosted sites so you have very little comeback !


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm sorry. I thought Lisbon and Porto were in Portugal.

Besides which, all of several Speed Test sites, including Portugal Telecom's, give somewhat similar results


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Slackrat said:


> I'm sorry. I thought Lisbon and Porto were in Portugal.
> 
> 
> Besides which, all of several Speed Test sites, including Portugal Telecom's, give somewhat similar results



Don't be sorry ! Both Lisbon and Porto are in Portugal

If you try your speed tests again using sites hosted in Portugal and (for example) hosted in the USA or UK you will begin to understand the difference between national and international traffic.


----------



## grandwazoo (Apr 12, 2011)

Irony detection failure.


----------

